# Glycosmedia



## Vanessa (Mar 18, 2009)

Link to where I find some of the news updates from that I post here

http://www.glycosmedia.com/

"This website is dedicated to bringing a free, non-promotional, editorially independent e-mail newsletter to a global audience about developments and news in diabetes, and is primarily aimed at health professionals."

You can sign up for a daily newsletter and don't have to be a health professional to do so.  Some of the links are to academic journals where you can read an abstract but have to have access to academic library services to read the full version or pay a fee per article.  I find it quite useful and informative


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2009)

Aw, Vanessa, you've shattered my vision of you slaving over a bank of computers throughout the night, trawling the interweb ceaselessly in order to keep us all better informed and up to date with all the latest news!

Nevertheless, the link is much appreciated, thank you!


----------

